# right spermatic cord denervation



## suzannereed (Jul 2, 2009)

Please help me code a right spermatic cord denervation along with a bilateral vasectomy.  The urologist wrote in the op report...A right subinguinal incision was then made.  Dissection was then carried down through the subcutaneous tissue.  He seemed to have a prominet cord lipoma that was dissected off...  The best I can come up with is 55520.  Does anyone agree or disagree with me?  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------

